# Your preference?



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys ... just wondering how many of you prefer which brand of photography equipment.

so the poll is between the two BIG contenders - Canon vs. Nikon

THIS POLL HAS BEEN CREATED FOR FUN ONLY - PLEASE DO NOT TAKE ANYTHING OUT OF THIS THREAD SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2009)

Well this is no fun. No one has voted for my favorite yet. I'm pissed. :x


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

KmH ... how about you help the cause and vote for your preferece yourself


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 5, 2009)

Canon
Nikon



Other 

I guess that would lump together Haselblad, Leica, Minolta, Pentax, Sony, Olympus, Kodak, Sigma, Fujifilm, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> KmH ... how about you help the cause and vote for your preference yourself


When confronted with more than one choice I have to post a forum query and wait till I get a couple hundred other people's opinion before I can decide. 

Check back next week. 

But,,,,,, but, but, but....I just realise, I did! Vote that is.  :thumbup:

In fact, I vote everytime I post (Nikon Cowboy). Plus, it's in my sponsor list down there in my sigggggggy. (in with all the other N words)

Besides, your poll is public (not sure I want people to see how I voted, in your poll that is). :gah:


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Canon
> Nikon
> 
> 
> ...


 

_"The *Hasselblad H3DII-39 Digital SLR* offers the very best in digital medium format image capture to studio and location photographers *at an affordable price*."_ Only...... $30,995.00


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

i wanted to make it public so we can see which brand all these Experts (here on The Photo Forum) prefer =)


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikon guys are COOLER than Canon guys lol


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 5, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Nikon guys are COOLER than Canon guys lol


 
What about Nikon girls? :mrgreen:


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikon girls are way HOTTER than Canon girls


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikon girls need to join the Canon guys and make lil Sonys :lmao:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY ... you're missing an "o" in your sig.
referring to "my want list is TO long" unless thats what you're actually trying to say :meh:


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

Only people who want to be cool say they are cool 
nikon girls...
Canon girls...
hey girls are girls... right?


----------



## inTempus (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, here's a Canon girl.  Let's see one of your Nikon girls.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

Those Big long thick girthed White Lens' attract the Wimmenz more than those Needle thin black things Nikon call lens' 

Ya know... You can tell allot about a Photographer with the size of his...


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

BOO YAY!!! see now no nikonians are talking. they're all hiding.
our Canon girl has shown them they can't mess with us.


----------



## boogschd (Aug 5, 2009)

oh our nikon girls know not to play these silly games


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

YES ... Canon is winning =)


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Ok, here's a Canon girl. Let's see one of your Nikon girls.


 
Well, ****, I'm selling all my Nikon gear now.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Well, ****, I'm selling all my Nikon gear now.


I HEART THEM CANON GIRLS :blushing:


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't sell us Nikon girls short now, especially when you haven't seen us!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikon girls are natural beauties, not boob-jobbed wanna-be types. Every time I see a  woman who has gone under the knife to get a pair of fake-looking breasts, it makes me want to puke.

Both systems have some really strong areas, and I shoot both Canon and Nikon.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 5, 2009)

Canon girls BEFORE editing :lmao:


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Nikon girls are natural beauties, not boob-jobbed wanna-be types. Every time I see a  woman who has gone under the knife to get a pair of fake-looking breasts, it makes me want to puke.
> 
> Both systems have some really strong areas, and I shoot both Canon and Nikon.



No offence but the picture Tharmsen posted...
those are Real Boobs from a young girl whos boobs have not yet begun to sag


----------



## Big (Aug 5, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Canon girls BEFORE editing :lmao:


Now those are some girls that need to stay away from the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 5, 2009)

Being honest, neither really. They're both pretty good. I have Canon gear originally for the optics that their top-end glass provides. Some of the L zooms are spectacular (and some are not good enough to warrant the extra cost at all, just to be clear that I'm not falling for the marketing; I won't buy a 50mm f/1.2L, because the benefits are small, if they're even there at all). And Canon's have had a bit of a better record in terms of reproducing skin tones, though with camera calibration this is pretty irrelevant. Meh. It fit in my hand nicely too.

If I had the money, and I would get a serious benefit from it, I might pull a Scott Bourne and jump ship, but not today, and probably not this decade.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Canon girls BEFORE editing :lmao:



thats my mum!




give nikon its props... This camera has face detection and can detect up to 12 faces..


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Canon girls BEFORE editing :lmao:


lol ... i'm sure u're aware that the camera adds 10 pounds.
question is ... how many cameras were on these sexy women?


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> thats my mum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big deal ... Canon cameras have "ASSets" detection. (as seen in HeY iTs ScOTtY's image)


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

I think I'm going to be sick....this thread should carry a warning!


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

Bee Bee said:


> I think I'm going to be sick....this thread should carry a warning!


definately ... warning should read 

**This Thread May Arouse You In Ways You've Never Imagined**


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

Bee Bee said:


>


 :lmao:

priceless


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

Priceless would be me trying not to be sick on my keyboard at your last comment!


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

Bee Bee said:


> Priceless would be me trying not to be sick on my keyboard at your last comment!


oh come on ... big women need loving too


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

ah ha well here I shall surprise you - I am not exactly a tiny girly myself but there is big and well then there is BIG - I'm not sizest at all but I do think appropriate clothing could have been worn


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

lol ... i think they're working with "less is more" in mind


----------



## manaheim (Aug 6, 2009)

spiralling, spiralling...


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 6, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > thats my mum!
> ...



Look at the image closer =] there isn't only 2 faces....

BTW, Im Pro-Canon


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes I did see that but I still don't think ther is as much skin in that picture as in the Canon ladies one  xxx


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

you tell'm girl


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

come on ... where are all the Canonions?


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 6, 2009)

Chevy rules...  Fords are junk.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Aug 6, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> come on ... where are all the Canonions?




Excuse me, but I believe they are "Canonites" :er:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Excuse me, but I believe they are "Canonites" :er:


sorry ... my bad.
i had Onions on my mind :blushing:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Chevy rules... Fords are junk.


excluding the Mustang


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Canon girls BEFORE editing :lmao:


I imagine Tharmsen owns the copyright to the image he posted.

Do you own the copyright to the image you posted? Is that your web site's logo on it?


----------



## skieur (Aug 6, 2009)

Then there are those who go for the glass.  The camera is secondary.  I prefer Leica, Zeiss, and Minolta glass.

skieur


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

and i prefer a shot glass


----------



## skieur (Aug 6, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> and i prefer a shot glass



I kept breaking mine, (clumsy) until I got a metal one. 

skieur


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

skieur said:


> I kept breaking mine, (clumsy) until I got a metal one.
> 
> skieur



:lmao:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 6, 2009)

and this is called Drunk Photography

http://ocaoimh.ie/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/drunk.jpg


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 7, 2009)

Im going on a shoot with Tharsmen next weekend so I better leave my camera in my truck or she might refuse to let him take her picture with his Canon.


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 7, 2009)

Started out Nikon with Film equipment.  Then started with Nikon with digital.  Then tested the waters with Canon digital.  Now back to Nikon with new equipment (still have the older stuff).  I also have Pentax, Bronica, Mamiya, Kodak, Sony, and Minolta.

Guess you could say I am a camera whore.  I love all of them.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

believe me ... if i had money i'd get'm all too :-$


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 7, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> believe me ... if i had money i'd get'm all too :-$


 
Not all of my stuff was purchased new.  Probably only a 1/3 of it was new when I purchased it.  I tend to pick things up when its a very good deal.  And it's been over a long period of time.

If I had money, I wouldn't for very long.  :mrgreen:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm always second guessing myself as i don't wanna end up with a lemon.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 7, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> i'm always second guessing myself as i don't wanna end up with a lemon.



Then stay at arm's length from Sigma. Their quality control is their consumers. >.<

Can it possibly be that four pages in, this thread _hasn't_ degraded into brand fanaticism and a...nevermind. Don't want to jinx it...


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

wow ... now i wish i hadn't create the thread (seeing how Canon is losing to Nikon)

:gah:


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 7, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> wow ... now i wish i hadn't create the thread (seeing how Canon is losing to Nikon)
> 
> :gah:


 

Maybe you could start another asking not just brand but how many of each brand.  With people having 2nd bodies and such.  Maybe more pro shooters with 2nd bodies on here with canons.  Might get Canon in the lead that way. :thumbup:

But have to warn you.  I have 4 Nikon DSLR's and 8 film bodies to 1 Canon DSLR.  So that may scew the results a little.  :mrgreen:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> But have to warn you. I have 4 Nikon DSLR's and 8 film bodies to 1 Canon DSLR. So that may scew the results a little. :mrgreen:


lol ... definately


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

where is everyone today?

TPF is so quiet today ... wonder if everyone is out enjoying their Friday night as what I'm about to do in a few hours =)


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 7, 2009)

Canon would be nothing without Nikon... and vice versa.

Also, if Nikon didn't exist the Canon cameras wouldn't be as good as they are, but they'd be twice as expensive.

I buy Canon gear simply because I'm now 5 lenses deep and very happy with everything so far, but I am very grateful Nikon exists to push the markets to produce top of the line gear at competitive prices...  I'm sure this is something we can all agree on.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Sony is pushing its way up there. My A200 is coming soon. I may be leaning towards Sony soon.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Canon would be nothing without Nikon... and vice versa.
> 
> Also, if Nikon didn't exist the Canon cameras wouldn't be as good as they are, but they'd be twice as expensive.
> 
> I buy Canon gear simply because I'm now 5 lenses deep and very happy with everything so far, but I am very grateful Nikon exists to push the markets to produce top of the line gear at competitive prices...  I'm sure this is something we can all agree on.


i def. agree with you. they're both always trying to out do each other.
i can't believe T1i records 1080p videos.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm not gonna let this thread die so fast ... i have to make sure Canon wins this poll.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 10, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> i'm not gonna let this thread die so fast ... i have to make sure Canon wins this poll.


I don't think that's going to happen.  If you want Canon to win the poll, head over to the Canon forums.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 10, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> choudhrysaab said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not gonna let this thread die so fast ... i have to make sure Canon wins this poll.
> ...


lol ... i know but that would kinda beat the purpose.

i thought i was with the "winning team".


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 10, 2009)

Has everyone from Florida voted?  I can do a re-count in Minnesota but it will take 6 months...


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey! just because the majority voted for Barack Obama doesn't mean they were right... I mean look at george


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 13, 2009)

if i cud i'd make multiple ids just to vote for this and make Canon win


----------



## enufced904 (Aug 14, 2009)

This thread is cracking me up


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 14, 2009)

enufced904 said:


> This thread is cracking me up


that was def. intended =)
stay tuned and i'm sure you'll be rofling in no time.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 14, 2009)

YES ... The Canonites are here to save the day (aka Canon Knights).

we're got as much say as those evil nikonians -> :greendev:


----------



## Opher (Aug 15, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> YES ... The Canonites are here to save the day (aka Canon Knights).
> 
> we're got as much say as those evil nikonians -> :greendev:




Long live the Canonites!layball:


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 15, 2009)

i have 2 canon bodies and 4 canon lenses.  funny thing is, the only thing that really steered me to one over the other was in my college freshmen photography class, the professor, 2 of 3 TAs and about 3/4 of the class all shot on canons.  i jumped on and have been nothing but pleased since.

that being said, it seems to be just like mac vs pc arguments: the better you know one, the more you dislike the other-- kind of thing.  i've not personally used any high end nikons, but the D60 my friend has is woefully disappointing, even compared to my XTi.

competition between the two will only make both sides stronger!


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2009)

Do I get 1 vote for each Nikon body I own (7)? No? That probably would skew the poll a bit.

I think Nikon took over the camera sales lead from Canon about a year ago.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 17, 2009)

so many VERY SATISFIED Canon users =)


----------



## inTempus (Aug 17, 2009)

Opher said:


> choudhrysaab said:
> 
> 
> > YES ... The Canonites are here to save the day (aka Canon Knights).
> ...


They're "Kwanonians".


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 17, 2009)

Wewt wewt


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 18, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> They're "Kwanonians".


of course ... thats what i meant


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 18, 2009)

if they merged would it be called nikanon?



HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Canon girls BEFORE editing :lmao:


 
wow, canon users have some nice pp skills


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 18, 2009)

::trainwreck:: said:


> wow, canon users have some nice pp skills


we certainly have better cameras as well


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 18, 2009)

choudhrysaab said:


> we certainly have better cameras as well


 
not if you need that much pp


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 18, 2009)

::trainwreck:: said:


> not if you need that much pp


you can hardly blame user errors on the equipment. :er:


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 18, 2009)

well well looks like the muscle has arrived
Keep firing your lazers!!!


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 18, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## camz (Aug 18, 2009)

Those who know their optics buy Canon...the rest jumped the Nikon bandwagon! I can't believe Canon is actually winning this pole.

Honestly I don't think it matters.  I stuck with canon because it just wasn't smart for me to get rid off ten year's worth of equipment.  And once you get used to the wheel on back of Canon's...everything else is uncivilized


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 18, 2009)

camz said:


> Those who know their optics buy Canon...the rest jumped the Nikon bandwagon! I can't believe Canon is actually winning this pole.
> 
> Honestly I don't think it matters.  I stuck with canon because it just wasn't smart for me to get rid off ten year's worth of equipment.  And once you get used to the wheel on back of Canon's...*everything else is uncivilized*


very well put


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 27, 2009)

Canon is winning this poll by 5 points 




:smileys:


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sony :greenpbl:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 28, 2009)

Elly your vote doesn't count. you're the OTHER kind


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 28, 2009)

Can I vote 2 more times since I got 2 more Nikon's since my last vote?


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 28, 2009)

you'll still be out numbered


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll show you guys yet that my Sony is just fine


----------



## choudhrysaab (Sep 17, 2009)

Elly where are your pix u were gonna post?
or did your Sony refuse to compete in this thread?


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 18, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Canon girls BEFORE editing :lmao:



Ouch! You saw it, you can't un-see it!

On a more serious note, historically speaking I've always been a Canon fan when it comes to miniature formats, but since I am primarily 4x5 kinda guy, my primary camera brand is Korona, and my second favorite is Mamiya...

- Randy


----------

